# Tyres



## Sizlu (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone know where to buy good, inexpensive tyres on the Costa Blanca?
Thanks


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Fuebert (sp?) in Torrevieja are good and not expensive. They can be found next to Carrefour but also check their website for more localised depots if you're not near to Torrevieja.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Tyres Direct at Almoradí always seem to be recommended if you are out there.


----------



## football crazy (Nov 11, 2008)

We went to tyres direct and have been a couple of times as have our neighbours. they have a price promise so can´t go wrong. if you found them cheaper they will match and take 10% off. they number is 965701106


----------

